# Perfect nude lips for NW 40-55



## Tiifa (Apr 3, 2007)

_Thought i'd repost on this board as it might be more more relevant...had originally posted on the recs board._
Hi I'm new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and this is my first post, woo-hoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to know everyone's favourite products to achieve the perfect nude lip look to counter bright or dark smokey eye makeup. I kinda wanna try the JLo-Nicole Ritchie- Angelina Jolie- style look. Not too glossy...not too matte...just perfectly natural-looking puckers. Suggestions ladies?

 For reference I'm Mac NW45 - Aveda Hickory 

 Cheers!!!


----------



## User49 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Hello! I'm new too! I am NW15, but I love Myth lipstick. It's very pale and I reckon it would work for anyone! It works really good with wildly lush lipglass! I also sometimes just use a concealer and clear lipgloss! Hope that helps! *


----------



## Tiifa (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will check it out.


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 3, 2007)

subcultured lippencil, spite , florabundance or c-thru gloss


----------



## Tawanalee (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Apr 4, 2007)

The number one nude lip color is Chai Lipglass.  It's the perfect nude color!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Nikki_L (Apr 4, 2007)

depends on your complexion.  i am dark-skinned, so shock-o-late lipglass looks like a perfect nude on me.  i don't use a pencil.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome!

I'm NW45 and I love Instinctive l/s.. its from the untamed collection. NARS Butterfield 8 is a good nude too.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_The number one nude lip color is Chai Lipglass. It's the perfect nude color!!_

 
really? One of my roomates has that lipgloss, because she purchased it by accident. and i tried it and it looked very unflattering. Do you use other l/g, l/s, l/l with it? Im very interested!!


----------



## twobear (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome!!  Touch lipstick is great.  It looks great with a dark, smokey eye.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Apr 4, 2007)

I got Honeyflower l/s today with my Back to MAC. It's the perfect nude for my NC50 complexion. I love it.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_subcultured lippencil, spite , florabundance or c-thru gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^I think "C-thru" has a tendency to look chalky on dark skin.  I'm NW40 at my darkest and it never looks right on me.  For really nude lips, I put concealer on and follow with Spring Bean l/g.

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=66410

I'm wearing that combo in the first pic in that thread.


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm an NW43/45 & I second Touch.
It's the first & only nude lipstick I've tried and it's a keeper.


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Tiifa & welcome!  I have a non-MAC rec....it's Baby Doll l/s from LORAC.  The model on the new Sephora catalog is wearing it & if you go to sephora.com, they have a pic of the cover on the homepage.  I don't think Sephora has any stores in the England but I'm sure there are stores there that carry the LORAC brand.


----------



## doniad101 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am NW45 and I use Smashbox lipliner in Smashing Media and then top it of with MAC clear lipglass (more clear lipglass depending on the time of day). Hope this helps


----------



## oracle1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi, 
I'm NC43/45 I love MAC's Wildly Lush Plushglass or C-Thru.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *semtexgirl* 

 
_Hi Tiifa & welcome!  I have a non-MAC rec....it's Baby Doll l/s from LORAC.  The model on the new Sephora catalog is wearing it & if you go to sephora.com, they have a pic of the cover on the homepage.  I don't think Sephora has any stores in the England but I'm sure there are stores there that carry the LORAC brand._

 

I'm a MAC NW45/NC50 and I've tried this lipstick.  It's too creamy for such a deep skintone, it will most definitely look unnatural.
My suggestions: Mariska PlantLove lipstick from CARGO, MAV VGV, Touch, Rubia (LE, get it quick), Teddy Babe (also was LE) lipsticks.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 23, 2007)

I tried Underplay on an NC50ish skintone yesterday...I tought it was going to be too chalky, but blended in, it actually looked really nice & natural.

C-thru & Chai can also work, but you want to make sure you don't put it on too thick.


----------



## Tai (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm NC 45 and I luv Honeyflower with Cork as my liner.  It's my perfect nude lip and if I want to set it off, I add just a tiny bit of Beaux on top.


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm NC43. The MA at my counter reccomended Hue for me when i told her i wanted "a color like Myth but for my skintone".

It is a good nude color for our skin tones, but unfortunately it just doesn't look good on me in particular. If you or anyone else wants to try it  out first, i will be happy to chop up the stick  & put it in to sample jars or something...just PM me anyone


----------



## Akhirah (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi im a NW45 and i like Polished Up as a neutral colour, its a peachy-brown but more peachy i combine it with Cork Lipliner.


----------



## L281173 (Apr 25, 2007)

Mattese NYC has a great lip gel in the colors of Decadence, Luxury, and Ambrosia which are all great nudes.  They can be found at perfumania.com


----------



## Quiana (Apr 26, 2007)

My perfect nude combo is Chestnut l/l and Hug Me l/s...My lips..but better


----------



## aziajs (Apr 26, 2007)

Mad Cap lipglass is really pretty for a nude look.  You can adjust the coloring a little to make it a little lighter or darker with lipliner.  I'm a NW40 by the way.


----------



## NaturallyME (May 20, 2007)

Is there a lip pencil i can wear underneath something very sheer like Jellebabe and still look very nude?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_really? One of my roomates has that lipgloss, because she purchased it by accident. and i tried it and it looked very unflattering. Do you use other l/g, l/s, l/l with it? Im very interested!!_

 
I don't like Chai either...


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_really? One of my roomates has that lipgloss, because she purchased it by accident. and i tried it and it looked very unflattering. Do you use other l/g, l/s, l/l with it? Im very interested!!_

 
I mostly use it alone.  If I do use a liner, it's cork. I really like it alone though.


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I don't like Chai either..._

 
Really?  It's my favorite nude l/g.


----------



## LipstickLez (Jul 13, 2007)

I saw oyster girl on a lighter complexion and liked, but I'm NC 45 so I'm not sure if it will work on me - my question:

How do you know when you're looking "nude" and when you crossed the line into the "white mouth zone" - you know, where you start looking light you ate a powdered donut?

I guess I'm asking what's the key for what a nude mouth should do...? I had figured it should subtly melt into your face and let the eyes shine - but still look slightly dewy, raw and sexy. And also slightly pinkish but fleshy...


----------



## aziajs (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LipstickLez* 

 
_How do you know when you're looking "nude" and when you crossed the line into the "white mouth zone" - you know, where you start looking light you ate a powdered donut?

I guess I'm asking what's the key for what a nude mouth should do...? I had figured it should subtly melt into your face and let the eyes shine - but still look slightly dewy, raw and sexy. And also slightly pinkish but fleshy..._

 
Thank you for asking this!  This is an excellent question and one that we should all think about.  A lot of people have their idea of what "nude" is.  Often times we see a nude look we love, but it's on someone of a different complexion.  That image gets stuck in our mind and we try to duplicate it but it's not appropriate for our skin tone.

My idea of nude is your flesh tone.  I think it's a good rule of thumb for anyone because it doesn't define a specific tone.  I think that a nude lip should be an extension of your skin but shouldn't blend in so much that your mouth disappears.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 13, 2007)

^^^Right!^^^

Really look at the color of your bare lips.  

If your lips are beigy pink/fleshy:

Go with a lipliner that is close to your natural lip line, but just a tad darker for a bit of definition (BBQ, Cork).  Then blend some gloss like Revealing or even Instant Gold even though it has shimmer in it.  

If your lips are dark:

Line and semi-fill with chestnut (don't use too much pressure so that the line isn't harsh) then add a gloss like Lychee Luxe (it will give a darker lip more of a fleshy look or again Revealing.  With both, blend with a lip brush so the two melt together.

If you semi-fill your lip with the liner, then blend the gloss so that they meld together you can achieve a beautiful nude lip. IMHO


----------



## LipstickLez (Jul 13, 2007)

I keep hearing cork cork cork! I will need to get some of that! I'm on my way to MAC right now (it IS pay day after all)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_^^^Right!^^^
If your lips are dark:

Line and semi-fill with chestnut (don't use too much pressure so that the line isn't harsh) then add a gloss like Lychee Luxe (it will give a darker lip more of a fleshy look or again Revealing.  With both, blend with a lip brush so the two melt together._

 
I don't know about using Chestnut if you are trying to achieve a nude lip, even on pigmented lips.  It will always always always change the color of the lipstick and lipgloss you are wearing, which means it will give you the effect of something darker than nude.  I'm NW45, and I have what many women with pigmented lips have, a pink upper lip and darker bottom, so Cork is slightly paler than the bottom lip, but not so much that it is weird looking, and if I line and fill with Cork I get perfect pink nude, or true, flesh nude depending on the lipstick I use.  Honey Flower with Cork l/p toped with Love Nector is a perfect nude for me, although I'm excited to find another nude combo when Smoke Signals is released in August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_Really?  It's my favorite nude l/g._

 
Yeah, I think it was too light and too cool, there was just something about it that didn't suite me, which is weird because you are NW45 too.  Maybe I'll try it again at some point.


----------



## Scorpdva (Jul 17, 2007)

I tend to like colors that are more neutral than nude. I am NW45 and I like to pair cork or chesnut(very lightly) with roleplay l/s and adventuresome l/g both were from R. Welch collection. They both have that pinky brown look which matches my natural lip but just boosted up a bit. By the way can anyone suggest colors similiar to these two? I am running low. Thanks


----------



## milamonster (Jul 18, 2007)

i m nw 45 & i use saffron from the brand aromaleigh, you can find it online
here's what it looks like on me (keep in mind that i have clear gloss on over it)


----------



## LipstickLez (Jul 18, 2007)

^Oooo, I like that.

I just noticed that my Cargo lip duo (waikiki) makes a great nude lip for for NW45 when mixed with Chelsea.

Just take a little of the gold tint and a lot of the more coffee tint and mix on the back of your hand; then take a stripe or two of the Chelsea and put it alongside your waikiki blotch. Then just strategically pull the Chelsea into your mix until you achieve the right color.

So far, I've been going back over with a light glaze of Chelsea just to raise the brown content a bit, but I suspect a tinted lip glass (set for a Friday purchase!) could do the trick a little better.


----------



## mochabarbie (Jul 19, 2007)

I like to use mad cap or spite l/g paired with chestnut l/l


----------



## BronzedVampy (Jul 22, 2007)

I tell you what..the new MAC Flashtronic lipglass will look very nude and shimmery on darker skin tones, on lighter skin with non-pigmented lips will look bronze/brown, on me.. I have olive skin tone and I find it shimmery nude, if you use a lipliner with it can look even better..in these pics I did not use lipliner..I also shared this on FOTD forum, I already bought another one, I know I will be using it alot.


----------



## BronzedVampy (Jul 22, 2007)

Here another one nude I love..Bobby Brown Shimmer Brick in Beige..I hate to use lipliner, but some girls can make it look fantastic with nude liner.


----------



## doniad101 (Jul 23, 2007)

I've found another nude lip for me which is Jellybabe Lipgelee. Wonderful. I just got it this past weekend and love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont even have to use lipliner etc.


----------



## La Ilusion (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tai* 

 
_I'm NC 45 and I luv Honeyflower with Cork as my liner. It's my perfect nude lip and if I want to set it off, I add just a tiny bit of Beaux on top._

 
I love Honeyflower l/s, too.  I'm NC42-43.  I line it with Cushy (cremestick liner).  I second Beaux l/g on top.  I also like Instant Gold for paler and slightly more neutral metallic shine or Revealing for warm-neutral non-metallic shine.  Moonbathe l/g is really pretty, too, for a very warm summer nude look.

Another everyday natural lip look I could not live without is Cushy l/l with L'Oreal HIP lipstick in Charming.  I like to put a little Revealing over that, too, for extra shine.

I mentioned Moonbathe before.  I think it's a great one to have in your collection for wearing alone with smoky or bright eyes.  I'm always singing its praises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because, although it's quite sheer, it adds just enough warmth to my lips.  My bottom lip is pinker than the top, and sheer glosses alone often don't even them up enough for me, but Moonbathe gets the job done.


----------



## SeXyChULa (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturallyME* 

 
_Is there a lip pencil i can wear underneath something very sheer like Jellebabe and still look very nude?_

 

I like wearing jellybabe on natural/light makeup days...and almost always wear it over Oak Lipliner. I should have said I wear all my neutral, among many other lipsticks--FreshBrew, Freckletone, High Tea, Sandy B, Half n Half--over Oak l/l...It's a very natural looking color.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 30, 2007)

*~*I have a non-MAC rec...Stila lipglaze in Praline...it's the perfect nude!!!! Btw, I'm NC 45-50...*~*


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 30, 2007)

*~*Here's a not-so-great pic of me wearing Praline (it was the end of the day & I was tiiiiiired!!! lol)...


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 9, 2007)

*~*I just discovered another nude lip look today...I'm NC 45-50, and for a cute, natural, pinky nude; Hug Me l/s with a swipe of C-Thru l/g over the top.  It's such a pretty combo!!!*~*


----------



## aziajs (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabarbie* 

 
_I like to use mad cap or spite l/g paired with chestnut l/l_

 
Mad Cap is awesome for a nude lip.  I love it.  Just change up the liner to suit your tastes.  I still haven't found one I really like.  

I *LOVE* this thread!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 15, 2007)

I actually have several lipsticks that create the perfect nude look.  There are so many different kinds of nudes that it is hard to find just one.  The best thing you can do for a nude look though is to make sure the coloration on your lips is even and smooth (lip pencils).

My favorite nude lip pencils is Hodgepodge.

I actually have two "nudish" lipsticks though:
Chintz (a frost that is slightly lighter than my skin tone)
Fetish (a redder lipped kind of nude)

Glosses are great for nude lips once you have the base down because most of them are transparent.

When trying on nude colors though I have to look out for my upper lip because it is so much darker than my lower lip.  I tried on some colors that looked wonderful on my lower lip, but when they're on my upper lip they just look ashy and chalky.


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi, I'm NC50 and I find that Mally Beauty Lipgloss in BSexy is to die for!! No shimmer and it really lives up to its name. You even get a invisible lipfence with it (Which has made its way into my fave and most used products) You can get it from qvc. If you're trying to stick with MAC, try beau, oh baby, or instant gold.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Hi, I'm NC50 and I find that Mally Beauty Lipgloss in BSexy is to die for!! No shimmer and it really lives up to its name. You even get a invisible lipfence with it (Which has made its way into my fave and most used products) You can get it from qvc. If you're trying to stick with MAC, try beau, oh baby, or instant gold._

 
Isn't that the gloss she created for Beyonce?  I have heard her (Mally) say how popular the color is.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Hi, I'm NC50 and I find that Mally Beauty Lipgloss in BSexy is to die for!! No shimmer and it really lives up to its name. You even get a invisible lipfence with it (Which has made its way into my fave and most used products) You can get it from qvc. If you're trying to stick with MAC, try beau, oh baby, or instant gold._

 
*~*Have you tried any of her other colors??? This BSexy sounds promising!!!*~*


----------



## ndn-ista (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey, I'm NC42 and I second Madcap also. Im a nude fanatic. Nars as some great nude colors. I have Jubeillie (something like that) from Mac. Hugme (but that might be too pinkish for you).


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Chanel's lipgloss in giggle is a good nude pink color.. i'm NW 45


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Aug 28, 2007)

I really like Cargo PlantLove Lipstick in Joshua Tree it has a bit of pink to it which i love im wearing it in an fotd i just posted heres the link.....http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=852771#post852771


----------



## Jnnlis (Aug 29, 2007)

I am NC 50 and like Freckle lipstick with clear lip glass over it, Shock-o-Late, Sinnamon, and Oh Baby for nude lips.
Outside of MAC, my absolute favorite nude lip is by NARS: Butterfield 8.


----------



## dnectar (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_Chanel's lipgloss in giggle is a good nude pink color.. i'm NW 45_

 

I agree, i'm NC 45 and giggle gives me the perfect nude pink


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 5, 2007)

I just bought Benefit Silky Finish Lipstick in Sugar Rush and it is such a great nude!! i luuuuv it..i bought Touch also the same day but i think i like the Benefit a little better just because its soo silky and smooth heres a pic of me with it on (i out it over my chapstick b/c my lips were kinda dry)




I look like poo b/ci was rushin and i took this between classes lol


----------



## d n d (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't know if anyone already mentioned this one but MAC's Shitaki (Glaze Lipstick) is a pretty color if you are considering a nude lip.  It's very light weight and gives just a hint of a bronze/brown color.  I got it the other day on a whim and was very pleased!


----------



## d n d (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't know if anyone already mentioned this one but MAC's Glaze Lipstick in Shitaki is a nice neutral bronze/brown.  I got the other day on a whim and loved it!  I usually don't do too much lipstick just because of the stickiness but this formula has a nice texture!


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks to the recommendations in this thread I just purchased my first real nude. TOUCH!!! It's fantastic... the perfect nude. I've been a pink-lip girl for several years, but I thought I would try a nude to go with the smokey eyes of the season. i bought spice l/l to go with it. It's super light for my top lip, but it matches Touch spot-on. I haven't decided if I'll return it or not. I'm a C7, so maybe Cork l/l would be better...


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 12, 2007)

This is a GREAT Thread!!!

I am NW 45 and I SWEAR by Spite lg...it's pinkish so I like it better than Chai which tends to be too witish on me, although I can make it work if I apply lightly and w/ plenty of clear gloss.

I also like Shitake although at times, it looks too invisible to me...I love the way it feels though.

Shock-O-late was one of my first MAC lipglasses so I cherish and love it.  It can be considered "natural" since it matches my skintone.  I tend to prefer something lighter in shade when my eyes are dramatic, though...


----------



## ndn-ista (Sep 18, 2007)

Barely There l/g by MAC


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 19, 2007)

Lancome and Laura mercier has some good nude shades.


----------



## mena22787 (Sep 21, 2007)

soooo i just had an epiphany:

i have really pigmented lips and c-thru wasn't as nude as i wanted it to be soooo...i put painterly paint pot on my lips then c-thru and WOWZA!! really really nude!  i think that painterly can be used in place of the new mac pro nudes lip products that they just came out with


----------



## NaturallyME (Sep 25, 2007)

Viva Glam Vl l/s gives me this nice soft look to my lips and i top it off with jellebabe lipgelle 
to me it seems nude am i wrong?
im kinda new to the game


----------



## Pushpa (Sep 27, 2007)

touch would probably be your best bet use it with cork l/p for more dense look


----------



## ximenall (Oct 18, 2007)

teddy lipstick + chai lipglass


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have some updated suggestions to this thread:
A good light lip combo for darker skin is NARS Borneo and Kenya lip liners with Sexual Healing lipstick<--it looks like a frosty pink but it's a sheer formula so it's easily manipulated

Benefit Sugar Rush lipstick

Vincent Longo "Nude"

NARS Honolulu Honey with Borneo lip liner (slightly pinker)

NARS Stolen Kisses lipgloss

CARGO Plantlove lipsticks in Joshua Tree and Muir Woods

LORAC Co-Stars in Makeout

Stila lipglazes in Mocha, Brown Sugar and Banana


----------



## Covergirl913 (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I don't know if anyone already mentioned this one but MAC's Shitaki (Glaze Lipstick) is a pretty color if you are considering a nude lip. It's very light weight and gives just a hint of a bronze/brown color. I got it the other day on a whim and was very pleased! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I second that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I just picked up Shitaki with the BBQ liner and Instant Gold lustreglass... it is the perfect nude for me and I am NW45


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Covergirl913* 

 
_I second that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I just picked up Shitaki with the BBQ liner and Instant Gold lustreglass... it is the perfect nude for me and I am NW45_

 
I'm NC42-43. I got Shitaki recently, too. I really like it. I either wear it alone or with Cushy cremestick l/l. 

Some other recent purchases that I love for barely-there looks are Atmospheric (LE, Blue Storm) and  Corsette (LE, Antiquitease) l/g. Both of these work especially well with cooler eye colors. I also picked up a Bare Fetish l/g (I think it's from the Lingerie collection) at a CCO. I wish I had gotten two or three; it looks very good over Shitaki, and it's also neutral enough to tone down a very orangey-warm (yes, I made up a term 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) lipstick like Honeyflower.


----------



## Bey28 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm NC45/C7 and I just bought Underplay. I pair it with Cork l/l. It's the perfect nude for me and I don't have to add a gloss or anything on top to achieve the nude look but yet it's not matte and crusty looking. FYI I have dark pigmented lips. HTH.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lunalight7* 

 
_This is a GREAT Thread!!!

I am NW 45 and I SWEAR by Spite lg...it's pinkish so I like it better than Chai which tends to be too witish on me, although I can make it work if I apply lightly and w/ plenty of clear gloss.

I also like Shitake although at times, it looks too invisible to me...I love the way it feels though.

Shock-O-late was one of my first MAC lipglasses so I cherish and love it.  It can be considered "natural" since it matches my skintone.  I tend to prefer something lighter in shade when my eyes are dramatic, though..._

 
What l/l (s) do you wear with spite?


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 11, 2007)

i love chai and spite


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I'm a MAC NW45/NC50 and I've tried this lipstick.  It's too creamy for such a deep skintone, it will most definitely look unnatural.
My suggestions: Mariska PlantLove lipstick from CARGO, MAV VGV, Touch, Rubia (LE, get it quick), Teddy Babe (also was LE) lipsticks._

 
 I'm a NW55 and I like VGV and Touch as well sometimes, I wear them with a Chestnut lip pencil. I also like Bobbi Brown l/g in Spun Gold, it's not a nude but it's a favorite of mine. It a simple Gold that's not too glittery and can go with just about anything.


----------



## Barbie (Nov 15, 2007)

Stila Brown sugar is a great neutral lipgloss


----------



## braidey (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a long list:

_*Trish McEvoy*_ Sundance l/g
*Estee Lauder* High Gloss in Bronze
*Chanel* Unity l/g
*Christian Dior* Prailine and Hazlenut Lychee l/g
*Revlon* SL l/g Coffee glean
*Loreal* Color Juice in Iced Latte
*Bobbi Brown* Heather, Honey, Chocolate, Suede, and Cocoa Sugar l/g
*Covergirl* Honey, Copper Bliss, Sugar & Spice, and Pearlized Peach l/g
*MAC* 3D l/g in Optical and Synched Up
*MAC* l/g in Crescent and Bare Truth, Sinnamon, and Beauz
*Lancome* Color fever l/g Tumultous
*Victoria Secrets* Beauty Rush l/g Hot Coccunutty, Coccalicious


----------



## Sprout (Nov 15, 2007)

I love Entwined, which is very similar to Half n Half.  Entwined was LE and Half n Half is perm, I think.


----------



## damsel (Nov 16, 2007)

touch & hug me l/s. spite l/g.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2007)

when i do nude lips i put concealer on my lips then i use a sheer bronze or pink non shimmer gloss.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 25, 2007)

MAC Jubilee is one I'm falling in love with (right after my all-time favorite Honeyflower)


----------



## moondeva (Dec 4, 2007)

I am NW45 too but with my cool / rosey / bluey undertones *MAC Touch* doesn't work for me as a nude except in summer when I have a deep tan.

*Bobbi Brown Grape Lipshine* (?) used to be my HG MLBB lipstick but it was sadly discontinued. It was a unique grey-y beige berry. The closest I have found to replace it is *Rimmel Radiance lipstick* which has also been sadly discontinued but I at least had a chance to stockpile. It is a tad too grey and shimmery but is perfect in summer over a berry beige or deep taupe pencil / lipstick base. 

My current pale / nude is *MAC Midimauve* lustre lipstick which creates a perfect nude lip without making me look like death warmed up... :smile:

Well worth a try if you find that the warm / brown based options just don't look good on you.


----------



## NaturallyME (Dec 27, 2007)

new found love

cushy l/l used lightly underneath crescent l/g 

warm peachy beige lip


----------



## milamonster (Jan 3, 2008)

i just got rimmel's birthday suit. it's on sale at kmart for less than 4 bucks. i love it! and my big sis loves it too who is a bit darker than i. you can check it out below.

http://specktra.net/f166/helicopter-fotd-87457/


----------



## milamonster (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_i just got rimmel's birthday suit. it's on sale at kmart for less than 4 bucks. i love it! and my big sis loves it too who is a bit darker than i. you can check it out below.

http://specktra.net/f166/helicopter-fotd-87457/_

 
also i love aishwarya beige from loreal . here's a pic of it.
http://specktra.net/f166/semi-formal-smoke-85148/


----------



## Danapotter (Jan 4, 2008)

I am NC45, and my perfect nude is Lust lipglass. It decreases all of the pigmentation in my lips!

Now, I can finally do a smoky eye with nude lips!


----------



## surfdiva (Jan 4, 2008)

I really like MAC Twig-Twig with Full on Lust Lipglass (both from the Originals). I have a hard time finding natural lip colors that don't make my lips look chalky (like C-Thru), and this is the perfect pink combo.


----------



## 00debonair (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am a Newby (ahh) and tried to post a reply yesterday; it appears rather unsuccessfully !! So, here goes once more.

I am Nw 35 and Nw 40 with a tan. I have slight rosey undertones and some nude shades can make me look ashy or bring out a grey tone to my skin. 

Just discovered Mac´s Kinda Sexy and I am lovin´it. It´s a neutral pinky matt shade and texture. It´s also a colour that can be mixed with others. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm NC50 and Honeyflower is definitely good also Mad Cap l/g works great for a natural nude lippie. Hush Hush tendertone with cushy creme liner is great (MAC)


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaramelKiss* 

 
_I got Honeyflower l/s today with my Back to MAC. It's the perfect nude for my NC50 complexion. I love it._

 
Yes! Yes! Yes! I got HoneyFlower today, Im an NC50 too...its GAWGEOUS!!! LOVE LOVE IT!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 5, 2009)

Do we have any new recs?


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 5, 2009)

Would Fresh Brew be an okay color for a nude lip, I am NW 43


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 6, 2009)

i got mad cap a few days ago , it looks nice . it's missing a little something though . i'm nw43 .


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 6, 2009)

Let see: (All MAC)

Honeyflower L/S
Hug Me L/S
Shitaki L/S
Fresh brew L/S


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 6, 2009)

now this, THIS is what I'd need 
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...fd00c07235.jpg


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like MAC Plushglass in Wet, Wild, Wonderful. A neutral brown. (NC or NW 50 or so)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 13, 2009)

If a pink nude color is okay, I would suggest:

MAC Dervish lip liner
MAC Love Nectar gloss


----------



## NaturalT (Feb 14, 2009)

MAC Revealing l/g is a great nude lip for my NC 45 skin (I finally found somehting that works!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I haven't tried it with liner yet but browns like MAC's chestnut, cushy or maybe 80%, and Sephora's medium brown would add depth.


----------



## aziza (Feb 16, 2009)

I think that this natural lip on the MAC site is gorgeous!
M·A·C Cosmetics | Sculpted Lip with Jenn


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Feb 17, 2009)

VELVET TEDDY or FAST PLAY! gorgeeeouuussssss with a brown lipliner (cork/chesnut)


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi
I am NW45.. i use Siss with a light brown Iman lip liner and just a little Boy Bait Creme sheen on top.
I also love saplicious lip gelee.. (all this time i thought it was spalicious.. lol)


----------



## Salsa91501 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm NW45 and I use:

*Creme Cerise l/s* (Cult of Cherry)- This is the closest lipstick to my skin color.
*Honey Moon l/s* (Moonbathe)- A lighter nude with a hint of peachy pink.
*Buoy O' Buoy l/s* (Naughty Nauticals)- Perfect nude for me because it doesn't exactly match my skin color.
*Fresh Brew l/s* (Hello Kitty & Perm.)- THIS IS MY NEW LOVE!!!! If you wear this with a darker brown lipliner (chestnut) and a milky pink gloss (Creamsheen l/g Melt in Your Mouth), it gives you that nude Kim Kardashian look for darker skin tones.
*Ultra-Elegant Slimshine*- The perfect nude slimshine.
*Stay in Touch l/s*- Kind of similar to Ultra-Elegant because it's a creamsheen l/s. Mocha brown color.
*Crescent l/g* (Moonbathe)- This lipglass matches my lips perfectly by itself.  
*Butterfield 8 Lip Lacquer* (Nars)- LOVE THIS!! This gives you a complete lipstick and gloss look with just the lacquer. Perfect nude brown.
*Banana Lip Glaze *(Stila)- A lighter nude gloss that looks great with a brown lipliner.



All REALLY gorgeous Nudies!!!!       
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(sorry for some of the LE items. Might be harder to find)


----------



## animacani (Feb 21, 2009)

im an nc42 and I like to use kinda sexy lipstick with love nectar lustreglass , perfect combination!<3


----------



## kay_411 (Feb 22, 2009)

myth sounds gd


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone have any NARS recs?


----------



## meela188 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^nars stolen kisses


----------



## meela188 (Feb 26, 2009)

i actually like bobbi brown's beige lg for a blank nude lip, her nude lg also work's well for me if i'm doing a smokey eye and don't want much distraction on my lips. i use bb honey lg as my everyday lp, its a nude with a touch of warmth to give my lips depth. when i'm going for a pinky nude i will use bb petal lg. it all depends on your undertones and what kind of nude you are going for.


----------



## iCandy (Mar 17, 2009)

I have dark skin! I'm not sure which NW color but it's one it's between 45-55...

I've been looking for a single nude lipstick/gloss/lacquer.

Thank God for the internet!

I have been able to do this to get the closest looks:




*Dianne Brill Pink Sheer String.
*
It is not matte however, which is what I would really like but it is a perfect match to my lips.. I mean PERFECT! It's nice alone and on top of my next choices.





*NARS Butterfield 8*
It's perfect for most, but not me. I have to add a liner or *MAC Shock-o-late* to get it deep enough. I do love it though because of all the lipglosses I've tried, it's the closest to my skin's nude/natural tone. It dulls the pink in my lips and gives me that lovely chocolate sheen.

But it's not perfect, it's thick and has no taste.. but I use it anyway and if I don't use *MAC Shock-o-late*, I just throw on some *Soothing Beige Tinted Lip conditioner* to make it more malleable and lip-friendly.

Lipliners ( so far )
Cork/Chestnut


My favourite dark skin looks are
Jennifer Hudson (Always perfect Makeup but who is her artist and what colours do they use!!! ) She's lighter than me (I think) but I'd still like to know because she's one of the only dark skinned black superstars out right now!

here are some shots









































And sometimes Kerry/Kerri Washington










if the images don't work go here:
ImageShack - Gallery
ImageShack - Gallery


----------



## iCandy (Mar 17, 2009)

This is me wearing 
Chestnut Lipliner
Nars butterfiels 8
Shock-o-late ( for shine )

As you can see, on my dark skin it looks coral! But it's close, this is an everyday look but I don't always mix so many things, if I'm lazy I just do Dianne Brill

This is me ( in the nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## HerShe (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_I'm an NW43/45 & I second Touch.
It's the first & only nude lipstick I've tried and it's a keeper._

 
Touch all day.....everyday, perfect nude


----------



## BrawnShuga (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm an NC 42, I use Myth and a coat of transparent lipgloss over it...love that colour!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have Love Nectar lustreglass and Boy Bait c/g and I love it! I also ordered Creme Cerise and I can't wait to get it! I also want to try Honeyflower, Stay in Touch, Touch and Hug Me l/s!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 14, 2009)

Y'all are not good at all.. I have added so many colors to the infamous list..lol..

My fave is Stila Mocha or Stila Praline with Jellybabe Lipgellee on top.


----------



## boujoischic (May 20, 2009)

Im a C6 or NC45 and my favorite nude lipstick is freckletone I use hodgepodge or cork liner blended out with it I also use Cthru lipglass the same way cthru is a staple for me I love it. I also like 4n lipstick (this one is darker than freckletone) this was a limited edition with the N collection and 1N lipglass I dont need a liner for this one. I tend to do nude lips a lot lately because Ive really gotten into color for my eyes and I dont want the lips to compete.


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (May 27, 2009)

I like Touch, freshbrew, recently Subtle pigment with Bobbi B's clear lip gloss.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 27, 2009)

Victoria's Secret Vexy Sexy Line (75% off now bc they are changing the packaging!)

Dare or Sweet Nothing lipstick
Hot Cocoa or Warm Honey lip liner

I am MAC NC50.


----------



## nycDiva357 (May 28, 2009)

nw45-- and my fav. nudes have been teddy babe, touch, and fresh brew.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 29, 2009)

Like many of you already said... touch l/s, fresh brew l/s, ultra elegant slimshine, underage l/g, c-thru l/g, and boy bait c/g


----------



## sheaspearl83 (May 29, 2009)

Recommended per MAC live chat:  Paramount l/s for solid neutral, Sheer Plum l/s for sheer neutral, and Plumful l/s for sheer pink
Please...does anyone have swatches of any of these?  Thanks!


----------



## LatteQueen (May 31, 2009)

Tiifa said:


> _Thought i'd repost on this board as it might be more more relevant...had originally posted on the recs board._
> Hi I'm new
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

Givenchy - Volumptuous Nude...But it is so damn expensive Uggghhhh
MAC - Honey Love


----------



## LatteQueen (May 31, 2009)

wow lurking and reading and so many recommendations to choose from...thanks to all the ladies' on here who gave their choices...I am making these lipcolors on here into a shopping list...thanks..


----------



## LatteQueen (May 31, 2009)

I have a problem with my lips..top lip is darker and bottom lip is pink color as where to any color on the bottom looks fantastic..but apply that color to my top lip looks horrendous..so I have to even it out with a lipliner...


----------



## LatteQueen (May 31, 2009)

Are alot of these colors from MAC or another makeup line? Just want to make sure cause I am writing down most of these colors but don't know if these are from MAC. Thanks


----------



## LatteQueen (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tiifa* 

 
_Thought i'd repost on this board as it might be more more relevant...had originally posted on the recs board.
Hi I'm new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and this is my first post, woo-hoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to know everyone's favourite products to achieve the perfect nude lip look to counter bright or dark smokey eye makeup. I kinda wanna try the JLo-Nicole Ritchie- Angelina Jolie- style look. Not too glossy...not too matte...just perfectly natural-looking puckers. Suggestions ladies?

 For reference I'm Mac NW45 - Aveda Hickory 

 Cheers!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Barbie* 

 
_Stila Brown sugar is a great neutral lipgloss_

 

>>>>>>>EXACTLY<<<<<<< IT is a great color but so expensive..lol


----------



## iamdaone22 (May 31, 2009)

I cosign on freckletone ! with a simple clear lipgloss lovely look i'm an NC50


----------



## LatteQueen (May 31, 2009)

mena22787 said:


> soooo i just had an epiphany:
> 
> i have really pigmented lips and c-thru wasn't as nude as i wanted it to be soooo...i put painterly paint pot on my lips then c-thru and WOWZA!! really really nude!  i think that painterly can be used in place of the new mac pro nudes lip products that they just came out with[/quot
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>Painterly pots can be used on yourlips?


----------



## LatteQueen (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_I have a long list:

*Trish McEvoy* Sundance l/g
*Estee Lauder* High Gloss in Bronze
*Chanel* Unity l/g
*Christian Dior* Prailine and Hazlenut Lychee l/g
*Revlon* SL l/g Coffee glean
*Loreal* Color Juice in Iced Latte
*Bobbi Brown* Heather, Honey, Chocolate, Suede, and Cocoa Sugar l/g
*Covergirl* Honey, Copper Bliss, Sugar & Spice, and Pearlized Peach l/g
*MAC* 3D l/g in Optical and Synched Up
*MAC* l/g in Crescent and Bare Truth, Sinnamon, and Beauz
*Lancome* Color fever l/g Tumultous
*Victoria Secrets* Beauty Rush l/g Hot Coccunutty, Coccalicious_

 
>>>>>>>>>>>WHEW...THANK YOU..


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 6, 2009)

have you tried using ur foundation? its better then any "nude" lipstick i've ever tried..i like to pare it with a lipliner that is 1 or 2 shades darker then my natural color and it looks great..if i set it in transucent powder it will be matte, if i add a tiny bit of clear gloss it wil look creamy..and if i add more clear gloss it wil be glossy. i have a foundation that is lighter then me that i bought specifically for this reason.


----------



## keisa (Jul 14, 2009)

I found my perfect nude just this evening. I purchased Touch L/S, then layered Shock O Late on top, perfect!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 14, 2009)

IAWTC.  Touch is a great nude lipstick.  The texture is also good for a nude lip too.  Now my formula is:
Whatever that LE liquid concealer is
Sometimes Hodgepodge l/l
Touch l/s
Liqueur l/g
I usually play around with the glosses so sometimes it's something else.


----------



## iCandy (Aug 12, 2009)

a revelation.... covergirl Toasted Kermesse!!! so haute!


















I am happy.. I'll take a picture tomorrow.. it is a little darker than MAC chai.. which looks gray on me.. this one is perfect and just got it at lunch.. I've been a drugstore snob.. shame on me!

seven-friggin-dollars.. i've spent 3x as much for wrong tones..


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 13, 2009)

MAC Fresh Brew l/s (Lustre)
MAC Freckletone l/s (Lustre)
MAC Beaux luster/g
MAC Pretty Pattern LE-Color Craft (l/g)
Revlon Nude Lustre Super Lustrous lip gloss


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (Aug 15, 2009)

Freckletone l/s
Fresh brew l/s
Touch l/s
Siss (applied lightly with hodgepodge l/l I also use clear gloss on top)
Mad cap l/g
And for a pinkier nude
Bare slimshine
Jubilee l/s
VGV (I have pigmented lips so this is MLBB)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 15, 2009)

Patisserie l/s is my favorite nude of all! I also like Naked Paris l/s, Madly Creative l/s and Boy Bait c/g.


----------



## BKTrinVincy (Oct 11, 2009)

captive l/s ample pink l/g gives a nudie/pink effect


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (Oct 11, 2009)

I stummbled across my perfect nude yesterday. Creme cerise from COC. I've had this l/s for almost a year and I've never used it. It's the same color as my skin complexion so it looks and feels better than foundation. I just ordered a back up from AWSC.


----------



## chicbeuaty83 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mad Cap, Brave new bronze, or underplay


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 11, 2009)

NW45/NC50 here. My lips are different colours - top is darker. I have a few favorite nudes but I'm always after more ideas:

*Lipsticks:*
YSL Rouge Volupte in "Sweet Honey"
Mac 4N
Brave New Bronze (I really have to work with it though)

*Glosses:*
Sugar Trance lipglass 
Soft Wave lipglass
Stila Lipglaze in "Brown Sugar"


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (Oct 11, 2009)

^^I want 4n sooo bad. I wish they were rereleasing it like they are 5n. Does anyone know of any dupes for 4n?


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Mad Cap lipglass is really pretty for a nude look. You can adjust the coloring a little to make it a little lighter or darker with lipliner. I'm a NW40 by the way._

 
Mad Cap is the $h%t! I'm NW45


----------



## chicbeuaty83 (Oct 23, 2009)

MAd Cap l/g, Revealing l/g, Underplay l/s, Bare Truth l/g, brave new bronze l/s, 3N l/g.  These are all great nudes. Out of the 50 million I've tried...these are the most flattering. A lip liner can be worn.. I usually do Iman tan or MAC chestnut.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 23, 2009)

Fresh Brew with Boybait c/g

I have no idea what I am in MAC but I am a MUFE 175


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (Oct 23, 2009)

Creme cerise with boybait c/g saplicious lip gelee or c-thru l/g. I'm nc50 for referance.


----------



## Mlefrenchcaraib (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

I'm NW45and I like use *Honeyflower lipstick*, *Cork lip liner* with *C-Thru **Lipglass*.


----------



## Missjailor (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello Beauties!

First post for me on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am NC50 on Studio Tech and I get my perfect nude lips with Saplicious Lipgelée


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 12, 2009)

I just want to say that I like boybait over anything.
It gives me the perfect coverage, even alone, to be a great nude,
I'm an NW45, and I have 2 toned lips, top is darker.


----------



## IvyTrini (Nov 15, 2009)

Has anyone tried M.A.C.'s Our Pick lipstick? It came out with the Fall Trend collection.  I was thinking of getting it as a nude.  I am NW 45 for reference. Thanks!


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been eyeing Our Pick for a while, but I think its a tad too cool for my warm skin. I'd probably look like a corpse wearing it. Sucks, cause I love the color!!


----------



## makeba (Nov 16, 2009)

hug me lipstick with boybait lipgloss is a very nice combo.


----------



## AnjaNicole (Nov 26, 2009)

Well I am still trying to get the right nude lip combination for my NW 50 skin but right now I use chestnut liner with mad cap l/g and freshbrew l/s


----------



## Dayjoy (Nov 27, 2009)

My new favorite pinky nude is a super cheapie!!  It's NYX l/g in Beige (which is fleshy pink-Beige is a TOTAL misnomer) with NYC l/l in 955A (too cheap for a name!), a deep mauve color.  SOOOOO PRETTY!!


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 1, 2009)

*Best Nude Lip Color for Black Women (Mac, Nars, V/S, Smashbox, etc.)*

Hey girlies,

I've looked all over for the best nude lip color for my complexion (C7 in Studio Fix) and I haven't found one that totally impressed me. What are you ladies using to achieve the perfect nude lip?


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Best Nude Lip Color for Black Women (Mac, Nars, V/S, Smashbox, etc.)*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/p...40-55-a-68858/

check out this thread.


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 1, 2009)

I love touch lipstick from MAC with %80 lipliner


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Best Nude Lip Color for Black Women (Mac, Nars, V/S, Smashbox, etc.)*

thanks 4 the link. im itching to find a nude for my skintone NC50.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm an NC50 for reference, I use chai or madcap lined with chestnut the results are fantastic!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 3, 2009)

Non-Mac rec:
Very Sexy Lipgloss in "Wet" from Victoria's Secret.

If there's an outlet mall near you call and see if they have a VS and if that VS has that gloss. I stock up!!

NC50 for reference.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 4, 2009)

Very sexy "Wet" is the s*** !!!! I forgot about this lipgloss!!!


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Best Nude Lip Color for Black Women (Mac, Nars, V/S, Smashbox, etc.)*

I'm a nude lip fiend!!!!!!  That's about all I wear lol.  My absolute favorite is Honeylove (I'm into mattes these days).  My 2nd fave is Modesty (esp. with tan liner like Hodgepodge). I also like Cherish and Creme de Nude.


----------



## babycoconut (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Best Nude Lip Color for Black Women (Mac, Nars, V/S, Smashbox, etc.)*

i am NC45 and I like Touch for nude color


----------



## lenchen (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Best Nude Lip Color for Black Women (Mac, Nars, V/S, Smashbox, etc.)*

^^
same here.


----------



## laulovesbilly (Dec 17, 2009)

My favorite nude lippies are NYX "Taupe" and Rimmel "Birthday Suit". I don't have any reference to MAC numbers because I don't wear it but in the MSF Natural I wear Dark.


----------



## makababy (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks ladies for all the reccomendations. I have been looking for the best nude lip (i'm nw43) so I will definately be looking into all the above suggestions.


----------



## summerlove (Dec 28, 2009)

I wear Touch w/ a little Beaux on top. I think I'm going to have to get Madcap & see if I like it also.


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm a NW43 and my favorite nude lip combination is half and half with the chestnut pencil... or my absolute favorite... spice with fast play... PERFECT!


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 30, 2010)

I am NC50 and I love Velvet Teddy l/s paired with Boy Bait cremesheen. Another fav is Wildly Lush plushglass.
On the cheaper side Victoria's Secret l/s in Scrumptious


----------



## she (Jun 30, 2010)

nw45/nc50- chestnut and siss but various combos of either with similar shades will do.


----------



## makeba (Jun 30, 2010)

Mad Cap lipglass
Sable Lipglass
Sapalicious lipgelee
Fresh Brew lipstick
Touch lipstick
Siss Lipstick with Instant Gold lipglass is wicked lovely
Dusk lipstick by Victoria Secret


----------



## WhatYouKnow (Feb 21, 2012)

My perfect nudes are MAC Touch, Hug Me, Jubilee and Modesty which is a more pink nude. I use Viva Glam V lip glass sometimes with it too. I need a lip gloss that I can team up with my nudes. Any suggestions?


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 19, 2014)

WhatYouKnow said:


> My perfect nudes are MAC Touch, Hug Me, Jubilee and Modesty which is a more pink nude. I use Viva Glam V lip glass sometimes with it too. I need a lip gloss that I can team up with my nudes. Any suggestions?


  i love all of these


----------



## busybee (Mar 23, 2014)

MAC Touch and YSL Rouge Volupte Shine in Chocolate In Style


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 24, 2014)

YSL Rouge Volupte Shine in Chocolate In Style. i have to try this one.


----------



## busybee (Apr 3, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> YSL Rouge Volupte Shine in Chocolate In Style. i have to try this one.


  You won't regret it!


----------



## LouGarner (Apr 4, 2014)

busybee said:


> You won't regret it!


just ordered  chocolate in style


----------



## mimip63 (Jun 25, 2014)

mac

  chestnut l/l and revealing l/g

  chestnut l/l and lovelorn l/s

  chestnut l/l and hot chocolate l/s

  dark brown l/l and fashion fair first lady


----------



## charlespe1 (Jul 21, 2014)

L'OREAL COLOUR RICHE LIPSTICK IN FAIREST NUDE is one of the best nude lipsticks I've used


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 26, 2014)

I just wore half and half for the first time and I love it.


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

I am NC 50, I am on a nude kick all summer & it is continuing. I just discovered MAC Japanese Maple with Whirl lip liner & love it! I am building quite the stash, recently got MAC Jubilee too & NARS Fabala.


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> I just wore half and half for the first time and I love it.


I just got that today & I love it too! Where has this been all my life!!


----------



## lily2090 (Oct 3, 2014)

I love velvet teddy but not a fan of the matte finish. Any suggestions for a dupe (mac)


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 4, 2014)

lily2090 said:


> I love velvet teddy but not a fan of the matte finish. Any suggestions for a dupe (mac)


you can look on temptalia. she has dupes for a lot of lipsticks.


----------



## lily2090 (Oct 4, 2014)

I forgot about that but just went to have a look and she only mentioned "enchanted one" which also a matte lipstick and LE anyway :/


----------



## gina12345 (Oct 29, 2014)

At the this moment MAC Jubilee is my favorite nude lipstick. I brought Modesty when I got Jubilee. I get so many compliments when I wear Modesty more than any other of my nude lipsticks.Modesty is the one that I am the most unsure of.


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 29, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> At the this moment MAC Jubilee is my favorite nude lipstick. I brought Modesty when I got Jubilee. I get so many compliments when I wear Modesty more than any other of my nude lipsticks.Modesty is the one that I am the most unsure of.


  Jubilee is so pretty. minimauve is pretty too.


----------



## dcarrington (Feb 25, 2015)

It's funny how for the longest (since I purchased it in November. lol) I've been wearing Shitaki and not giving it any offical "love" as I have done with other nudes that I have professed my love to countless of times but are not given nearly as much wear time. Everytime I wear shitaki, it just works. It makes my whole look, whether done up or low key, look put together and... pretty. I feel like my face glows with it on and yet despite all these things, I don't seem to "LOVE" it like I do the others that collect dust. Why?? But I bet if I loose it somewhere I would be crying my eyes out. lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been getting into the Marsala-types nudes more and more recently... I realized over time a nude doesn't have to make u look like a ashy-lipped bandit!!! There r many variations and kinds of a nude because there sooo many different actual skintones and undertones!!! Some of my personal faves r : VG Gaga2, Fresh Brew, Honeylove, Close Contact, Blankety, Photo, Spirit, Taupe and Film Noir... Pencils like Cork, Chestnut and Stripdown help with some of the lighter shades and a lil clear gloss doesn't hurt either


----------



## Chuchie (Mar 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I've been getting into the Marsala-types nudes more and more recently... I realized over time a nude doesn't have to make u look like a ashy-lipped bandit!!! There r many variations and kinds of a nude because there sooo many different actual skintones and undertones!!! Some of my personal faves r : VG Gaga2, Fresh Brew, Honeylove, Close Contact, Blankety, Photo, Spirit, Taupe and Film Noir... Pencils like Cork, Chestnut and Stripdown help with some of the lighter shades and a lil clear gloss doesn't hurt either


  The part I underlined is SO true! The first time I decided to look for a nude, I went into MAC because I was sure they would steer me in the right direction. The makeup artist put me in Fresh Brew. On my skin-tone you might as well have colored my lips with chalk ( my lips have dark pigmentation and she never once considered a lip liner to balance things out). I sat and stared and she persuaded me to buy it anyway since I was new makeup and that anything on me would FEEL foreign for the first time. I went home and still to this day couldn't bring myself to wear it out. 

  Anyway,  A lot of my nudes are from NARS which I love such as fast-ride which is sheer and gives you a "my-lips-but-better" wear. Love it! Oh and VG Gaga2 and Touch are great.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm obsessed with Chestnut liner. I use it with pretty much every nude color I own. But my favorite nude for my NC50 skin in Creme in your coffee which has just enough shine for me.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Apr 29, 2015)

My top five nudes (No specific order)

  1. Freshbrew
  2. Frecktone
  3. RiRi Nude
  4. Siss
  5. French Toast (New favorite)

  I use them with either Cork, NYX nutmeg and NYX brown lipliner.

  I also really like Maybelliene Touchable Taupe and Sin-A-Mon. They're very moisturizing but provides a nice color.  (Just had to a add few extra)


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 29, 2015)

Does anyone have any pinky nudes that they love? I'm trying to find some for spring but I have no idea wear to start.


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 29, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Does anyone have any pinky nudes that they love? I'm trying to find some for spring but I have no idea wear to start.


 I love : Blankety, Faux, Brave and HoneyLove All will look good with Cork,Soar or Plum liner and a bead of clear lipglass if u prefer


----------



## gina12345 (Apr 30, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> The part I underlined is SO true! The first time I decided to look for a nude, I went into MAC because I was sure they would steer me in the right direction. The makeup artist put me in Fresh Brew. On my skin-tone you might as well have colored my lips with chalk ( my lips have dark pigmentation and she never once considered a lip liner to balance things out). I sat and stared and she persuaded me to buy it anyway since I was new makeup and that anything on me would FEEL foreign for the first time. I went home and still to this day couldn't bring myself to wear it out.
> 
> Anyway,  A lot of my nudes are from NARS which I love such as fast-ride which is sheer and gives you a "my-lips-but-better" wear. Love it! Oh and VG Gaga2 and Touch are great.


I have MAC Fresh Brew and it took a lot of playing around with this shade to get to look good. Try MAC Buerre lip liner with it, that should change your mind. Other liners to try are Devish & maybe Spice or Chicory


----------



## gina12345 (Apr 30, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Does anyone have any pinky nudes that they love? I'm trying to find some for spring but I have no idea wear to start.


Try MAC Cream in your Coffee, Fast Play, Mehr, Brave, Jubilee & Modesty. Try Whirl or Cork lip liners from MAC.
  For NARS I like; Falbala, Cat Fight (really dry) and Blonde Venus. I use UD Lip liner in Liar with these


----------



## sagehen (Apr 30, 2015)

gina12345 said:


> Try MAC Cream in your Coffee, Fast Play, Mehr, Brave, Jubilee & Modesty. Try Whirl or Cork lip liners from MAC. For NARS I like; Falbala, Cat Fight (really dry) and Blonde Venus. I use UD Lip liner in Liar with these


  I need to pull out my Mehr soon. I have neglected it.


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 30, 2015)

[@]pinkcrush[/@] [@]gina12345[/@]  I'll definitely be checking out these tomorrow. I'm going to be in Dillard's picking out an event outfit and might as well check many of these out! Now let's hope I get cheerful MUAs!


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 30, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> [@]pinkcrush[/@] [@]gina12345[/@]  I'll definitely be checking out these tomorrow. I'm going to be in Dillard's picking out an event outfit and might as well check many of these out! Now let's hope I get cheerful MUAs!


 Girl I've learned to help myself at counters times especially with lip color since I'm pretty sure u have a color comfort level and an idea in ur head of an ideal shade... I hate to be swayed towards a peachy nude like Creme D Nude when I want a pinky nude like Blankety, for example by a pushy MUA...


----------



## Chuchie (May 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Girl I've learned to help myself at counters times especially with lip color since I'm pretty sure u have a color comfort level and an idea in ur head of an ideal shade... I hate to be swayed towards a peachy nude like Creme D Nude when I want a pinky nude like Blankety, for example by a pushy MUA...


  Aint that the truth!
  I end up picking up Brave. It's sooo pretty.
  I was going to get Honeylove but then I thought it looked similar to viva glam II which I have. 
  Turns out they're different but still have the same family shade going on.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Aint that the truth! I end up picking up Brave. It's sooo pretty. I was going to get Honeylove but then I thought it looked similar to viva glam II which I have.  Turns out they're different but still have the same family shade going on.


 Brave is a super pretty muted pink rose nude, I wear mine with Soar l/l and a lil rose gloss from Black Radiance... The name has rubbed off the squeeze tube haha but it's the same color as Faux/Brave and it gives a nice pop of rose shine


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 9, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Does anyone have any pinky nudes that they love? I'm trying to find some for spring but I have no idea wear to start.


  I really like Hug Me which is a nice pinky nude. I'm going to B2M jubilee, faux, spirit, and maybe yash.


----------

